# Do I have a 2017 or a 2017.5 model?



## DSW2697 (Jun 19, 2018)

I just bought a used 2017 murano. I want to use apple car play but from what I read, only the 2017.5 and newer support the apple car play. Can someone decode the vin number and tell me if my car is a 2017.5? The vin number is 5N1AZ2MG7HN126217.


----------

